# Chris Berman Goes Crazy



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

WARNING: THERE IS PROFANITY AT THIS LINK - IF YOU GET OFFENDED, DON'T CLICK.

Okay now that I got that out of the way, this is hilarious. Don't get on this guys bad side!

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1799919

ESPN has been yanking this video everywhere it appears so the link might not be active long.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

What were they thinking ducking underneath that camera. :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

"Jesus"

Wow...that is PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Obviously he didn't know the camera was running. k:


----------

